# Greatest Naval Commanders



## sean m (1 Jan 2011)

Hello, This has not been posted it seems. Would anyone care to talk about who they consider to be at least in the top ten in terms of greatest naval commanders. Naval warfare has gone back centuries. Francis Drake has to be on considering  his hit and run attacks against Spanish vessels as well as aiding the attack against the spanish armada going to England, themistocles and Eurybiades  who beat the persians at Salamis, Lord Nelson who really helped in bringing Napoleon downfall, Lord Howard of Effingham who was also instrumental in fighting the Spanish. There are of course others as well, it would seem that many of these naval commanders are not as recognized as their army counterparts


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2011)

Chester Nimitz. 

Stand up leader from A/Lt JG to Adm of the Fleet.  Made a silk purse out of the sow's ear of Pearl Harbor.  Worked well (enough) jointly with MacArthur in the Pacific Theatre through VJ day.  Had the foresight to see the value of separating the 'flavour of the day' battleship as an escort from the higher-speed aircraft carriers.  He not only understood tactics and strategy, but he had great respect for and was respected by the enlisted men.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jan 2011)

Admiral Akbar - he managed to fight his fleet out of that trap.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jan 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Admiral Akbar - he managed to fight his fleet out of that trap.


Pfft.  Akbar was a fool.  Admiral J.P. Hanson saved earth by fighting, and dying, at Wolf 359.  The battle bought time and allowed the crew of the USS Enterprise to stop the invasion.

 8)


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (2 Jan 2011)

Akbar was obsessed with his cruisers. Why set up a perimeter around the Death Star with cruisers that will only get destroyed by firepower of that magnitude when we all know that X-Wings+Millenium Falcon = Win!

On a lighter note, its hard to argue with Nimitz. I'm reading up on Yamamoto right now. My nomination, though, is Admiral Sommerville. He kept the Med open against pretty heavy odds. He showed discretion and kept the fleet alive against the overwhelming Japanese forces in the Indian Ocean in1942.

As for naval commanders not getting noticed, I thought that Navy Pity Party Year was last year? Isn't there some column in London with a navy guy on top?

_p.s. edited to correct name._  :'(


----------



## Franko (2 Jan 2011)

What about Adama? Kept his fleet going through an energy crisis in the '80s and kept the Cylons at bay.....







Regards


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (2 Jan 2011)

Great call!


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jan 2011)

Adama was luckey - he had at least one of these guys working for him undercover:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2011)

I don't know John Sheridan did pretty good in destroying the Minbari fllagship "Black Star"


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jan 2011)

Or, for those with great Navel Command ability, one could always go to:  http://www.google.ca/images?q=great+navel&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1600&bih=707


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jan 2011)

Geeks.  :
I think the original poster meant _real_ naval commanders, not SciFi. 


Two great naval commanders come to mind, but both of these female naval officers are currently serving; to name them would be inappropriate.   >


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Jan 2011)

Nimitz, most assuredly. Also Themistocles, Yi Sun-sin, and  Togo Heihachiro deserve honourable mentions.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2011)

sean m said:
			
		

> Hello, This has not been posted it seems. Would anyone care to talk about who they consider to be at least in the top ten in terms of greatest naval commanders. Naval warfare has gone back centuries. Francis Drake has to be on considering  his hit and run attacks against Spanish vessels as well as aiding the attack against the spanish armada going to England, themistocles and Eurybiades  who beat the persians at Salamis, Lord Nelson who really helped in bringing Napoleon downfall, Lord Howard of Effingham who was also instrumental in fighting the Spanish. There are of course others as well, it would seem that many of these naval commanders are not as recognized as their army counterparts



What is your criteria for these commanders not being recognized? Go to the library and book stores and you will see these commanders getting recognition for their deeds and works. Some nations name ships or shore installations or buildings after their naval heroes so I think you may need to do some more research before you claim that these individuals are not recognized.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## MMSS (3 Jan 2011)

Wasn't on our side, but Dönitz is worth a mention.


----------



## hugh19 (4 Jan 2011)

I would have to go with Admiral Cunningham.


----------



## Stoker (4 Jan 2011)

I would say Admiral John Sidney McCain, Pacific Carrier Commander WW2.


----------



## Nemecek (4 Jan 2011)

As difficult as it is for me to decide on this topic, I'm going to stir the pot with a little food for thought. 

While I realize this is about naval commanders, what about those who came from a time when you led an armed force, it didn't matter where the battle took place; you led it!

For instance, Marcus Agrippa cemented Augustus' victory over Antony and Cleopatra at the (naval) Battle of Actium. Themistocles smashed the Persians at Salamis against 3:1 odds. 

These are just a few examples, but both these men had mastery of tactics when their feet were wet AND dry! That's gotta count for something.


But if you're going to twist my arm,  I must say that Captain Nemo, who definitely pioneered Cold War-era SSK operations almost 140 years later, probably takes the cake!


----------



## GAP (4 Jan 2011)

I was trying to remember his name....SO...NEMO IT IS!!!!   :nod:


----------

